# I&D intramuscular abscess



## Jarts (Feb 2, 2009)

I am having trouble finding a code for I&D of large intramuscular abscess of buttocks (15x20cm). Packed with gauze. Would 10061 be appropriate even though it was intramuscular?


----------



## Leanne (Feb 2, 2009)

Have you looked at 20005?...or possibly 26990?


----------



## Jarts (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, Leanne. Those codes do seem a more appropriate choice. Which do you think qualifies for the following? 20005 since this did involve the muscle?

Dx: Large right gluteal abscess.

An elliptical incision was made over the fluctuant area of the abscess. The abscess itself was approximately 15x20cm. On entering into subcutaneous tissue, a large amount of purulent material was removed. The wound was cultured as well. The wound was then irrigated with the PUlsavac irrigation system. Then the wound was packed with iodoform gauze.

Sterile dressing was applied and the operation was terminated.


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 2, 2009)

The Op Report does not support intramuscular depth. It states "entering into subcutaneous tissue" which would be 10061.

Julie, CPC


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 3, 2009)

I also agree w/ 10061


----------



## PaulaW (Feb 3, 2009)

I too agree w/ 10061.


----------



## Jarts (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your input! I see a trend here 

Julie


----------

